# Official GBAtemp Perverts United



## Skelletonike (Jan 19, 2012)

*Members who've earned the right to join the Perverts United:*

@[member='Jennyfurr'] - Vice-President
@[member='DinohScene'] - Public Relations
@[member='s4mid4re']
@[member='Narayan']
@[member='Suprgamr232']  
@[member='Devin']
@[member='Rydian']
@[member='hop2089']
@[member='RiderLeangle']
@[member='rastsan']
@[member='Sora de Eclaune']
@[member='Xuphor']
@[member='TwinRetro']
@[member='Vulpes Abnocto']
@[member='SonicXXXthehedgehog']
@[member='The Catboy']
@[member='Veho']
@[member='Black-Ice']
@[member='p1ngpong']


----------



## Devin (Jan 19, 2012)

Excuse me? Why am I excluded?


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 19, 2012)

You forgot Rydian.
EDIT: and Xuphor.

;O;


----------



## Skelletonike (Jan 19, 2012)

Sorry. D=


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 19, 2012)

And you forgot yourself.


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Jan 19, 2012)

you forgot @[member='Alan John']


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 19, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> And you forgot yourself.


No, he's there, on the pic.


----------



## Skelletonike (Jan 19, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> And you forgot yourself.


Excuse me! Look at the picture, I did not forget myself.


----------



## Veho (Jan 19, 2012)

What makes these people perverts, exactly?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 19, 2012)

Lies.


----------



## Skelletonike (Jan 19, 2012)

Veho said:


> What makes these people perverts, exactly?


Have you tried talking to them? D=


----------



## Veho (Jan 19, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> Veho said:
> 
> 
> > What makes these people perverts, exactly?
> ...


Yes. They're pretty tame.


----------



## Jennyfurr (Jan 19, 2012)

Skell, why are you calling us out?  You're the biggest pervert here!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 19, 2012)

Gallant Pervert. Yep We're pretty perverted


----------



## Skelletonike (Jan 19, 2012)

Veho said:


> Skelletonike said:
> 
> 
> > Veho said:
> ...


Sami has a loli fetish, Dinoh has a Hello Kitty fetish, Pinkie has a MLP fetish, etc. =3


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 19, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> Veho said:
> 
> 
> > Skelletonike said:
> ...


...Wah? I don't have a fetish for MLP, I just enjoy the show? Where the fuck did you get that idea? YOU SIR ARE WRONG. I DEMAND YOU EDIT YOUR OP AT ONCE.


----------



## Veho (Jan 19, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> Veho said:
> 
> 
> > Skelletonike said:
> ...


Meh. Vanilla.


----------



## Jennyfurr (Jan 19, 2012)

no explanation as to why I'm included O.o


----------



## Skelletonike (Jan 19, 2012)

Pinkie232 said:


> Skelletonike said:
> 
> 
> > Veho said:
> ...


I said that not to bring out the other reasons, want print screens of our status messages convos?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 19, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> Pinkie232 said:
> 
> 
> > Skelletonike said:
> ...


----------



## Hop2089 (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm pretty much up there in the prevy chain.


----------



## Skelletonike (Jan 19, 2012)

Pinkie232 said:


> Skelletonike said:
> 
> 
> > Pinkie232 said:
> ...


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 19, 2012)

Hop2089 said:


> I'm pretty much up there in the prevy chain.


Another lolicon


----------



## Devin (Jan 19, 2012)

I honestly don't know why I'm a part of the list. I'm very tame. Isn't that right @[member='exangel'] ? Aha.


----------



## Veho (Jan 19, 2012)

Hop2089 said:


> I'm pretty much up there in the prevy chain.


Up in chains? Bondage?


----------



## Skelletonike (Jan 19, 2012)

Devin said:


> I honestly don't know why I'm a part of the list. I'm very tame. Isn't that right @[member='exangel'] ? Aha.


WTF! First you complain you werent there, and now you complain cuz you are. D<
*Kicks*

Well sami, I don't really know xuphor. D=
But I'll call her anyway. =O
@[member='Xuphor'] =3


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 19, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> Pinkie232 said:
> 
> 
> > Skelletonike said:
> ...


----------



## Skelletonike (Jan 19, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> Skelletonike said:
> 
> 
> > Pinkie232 said:
> ...


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 19, 2012)

I can live with that ;D


----------



## Skelletonike (Jan 19, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> I can live with that ;D


Of course you can =O


----------



## exangel (Jan 19, 2012)

Devin's nosebleeds "speak" in his defense.  imo.

ima big perv as long as it's either euphemisms  or older men or PG involved.  older at least in this place being age 25 and up.


----------



## RiderLeangle (Jan 19, 2012)

I sub hentai...


----------



## Narayan (Jan 19, 2012)

if you could list all of my fetishes, i would accept my name being on that list.


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 19, 2012)

RiderLeangle said:


> I sub hentai...


Must be very difficult keeping your hands on the keyboard while you sub. 




Narayan said:


> if you could list all of my fetishes, i would accept my name being on that list.


there's too many :V

btw, do we have enough to establish the Temperverts?


----------



## Narayan (Jan 19, 2012)

s4mid4re said:


> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> > if you could list all of my fetishes, i would accept my name being on that list.
> ...


should i do it again? i might get banned....


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 19, 2012)

Narayan said:


> should i do it again? i might get banned....


I guess you shouldn't, then.


----------



## DarkStriker (Jan 19, 2012)

Yay im excluded! My perversion will forever be hidden!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 19, 2012)

s4mid4re said:


> btw, do we have enough to establish the Temperverts?


D: I'd never be able to join!!!

*does not consider self to be a pervert, just a crazed yandere stalker*


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 19, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> s4mid4re said:
> 
> 
> > btw, do we have enough to establish the Temperverts?
> ...


Get off from Narayan-oniisama!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 19, 2012)

s4mid4re said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > s4mid4re said:
> ...


MINE!!!


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 19, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> MINE!!!


Oniisama is mine! And... and I'll do anything for him!


----------



## RiderLeangle (Jan 19, 2012)

s4mid4re said:


> RiderLeangle said:
> 
> 
> > I sub hentai...
> ...


I have self control you know... But I do love working in that "job", wish I got payed for it


----------



## rastsan (Jan 20, 2012)

Hey what about me?  dang it...



Veho said:


> Skelletonike said:
> 
> 
> > Veho said:
> ...



I actually have "the perverted" in my interests on my profile...



Veho said:


> Hop2089 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm pretty much up there in the prevy chain.
> ...



yeah talked about that... 



exangel said:


> Devin's nosebleeds "speak" in his defense.  imo.
> 
> ima big perv as long as it's either euphemisms  or older men or PG involved.  older at least in this place being age 25 and up.



hey I'm 25 or older... 



s4mid4re said:


> RiderLeangle said:
> 
> 
> > I sub hentai...
> ...



Hey "temp-pirates temp-pervert pet"... mmmhmm I like that...

still miffed at not being on the list...


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 20, 2012)

@[member='Skelletonike']
rastsan is another candidate~


----------



## Skelletonike (Jan 20, 2012)

s4mid4re said:


> @[member='Skelletonike']
> rastsan is another candidate~


Yeah... I guess we should invite him for the club when it's made. =D
@[member='Narayan'] did you get a warning for that account you made? xP
There's a lot of perverts that weren't added to the invite group because I didn't know them... I'm sorry to all the fellow perverts I didn't invite. D=


----------



## rastsan (Jan 20, 2012)

bah whats that no direct reply to my post yet?  
*gets out leather gear and other assorted toys...*

I am not entirely sure you are ready for this...


----------



## RiderLeangle (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh, besides my subbing stuff... I also bought this for $43 the other day.  I regret nothing


----------



## rastsan (Jan 20, 2012)

RiderLeangle said:


> Oh, besides my subbing stuff... I also bought this for $43 the other day.  I regret nothing


you got jipped I saw one of those in the trash just last week and in good condition.


----------



## Skelletonike (Jan 20, 2012)

rastsan said:


> RiderLeangle said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, besides my subbing stuff... I also bought this for $43 the other day.  I regret nothing
> ...


What is that to begin with? o.O


----------



## RiderLeangle (Jan 20, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> rastsan said:
> 
> 
> > RiderLeangle said:
> ...


It's a mat to play cards on.  I use it for yu-gi-oh (which is obvious since the girl on it is a ygo card)


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm sorry, I didn't mean to take her home and force her to watch porn Spaceballs over and over for 24 hours straight.


----------



## Skelletonike (Jan 20, 2012)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> I'm sorry, I didn't mean to take her home and force her to watch porn Spaceballs over and over for 24 hours straight.


=O
*Hands out invite to join the future pervert club*


----------



## rastsan (Jan 20, 2012)

sora gets invited but not me not yet?  ahhhh


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 20, 2012)

rastsan said:


> sora gets invited but not me not yet?  ahhhh


You have to do something REALLY perverted.

To Skell. *HARD*


----------



## rastsan (Jan 20, 2012)

woah none of the stuff I have done to other people counts...

really?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 20, 2012)

rastsan said:


> woah none of the stuff I have done to other people counts...
> 
> really?


Well...it does, but Skells an ass so you have to teach him...things.


----------



## rastsan (Jan 20, 2012)

oh well thanks for spelling that out...


now should I get my boyfriends permission first before I start the "lessons"...


----------



## Skelletonike (Jan 20, 2012)

rastsan said:


> oh well thanks for spelling that out...
> 
> 
> now should I get my boyfriends permission first before I start the "lessons"...


Check the previous page... I did invite you. D=
Although I didn't quote you.


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 20, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> Check the previous page... I did invite you. D=
> Although I didn't quote you.


You should update the first post and mention everybody that has been invited so far.


----------



## Skelletonike (Jan 20, 2012)

s4mid4re said:


> Skelletonike said:
> 
> 
> > Check the previous page... I did invite you. D=
> ...


Good idea! =O
Can you join up all the names of them tho? >.<
I'm not good at looking for names. xP


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jan 20, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> Sora de Eclaune said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sorry, I didn't mean to take her home and force her to watch porn Spaceballs over and over for 24 hours straight.
> ...


I actually did that once. I tied Chell to a chair and forced her to watch Spaceballs. She had never seen it before and furiously claimed she'd hate it, so I had to use force to make her watch it. However, I only forced her to watch it once. The other times she watched it were because she liked it.


----------



## Skelletonike (Jan 20, 2012)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> Skelletonike said:
> 
> 
> > Sora de Eclaune said:
> ...


Lol, you're invited already anyway. =D


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 20, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> s4mid4re said:
> 
> 
> > Skelletonike said:
> ...


k

hop2089
exangel
RiderLeangle
rastsan
Sora de Eclaune

EDIT: whoops, sorry exangel~


----------



## exangel (Jan 20, 2012)

@[member='rastsan'] - sorry, I CBA to EoF, so I don't think I've ever even met you. i only perv it up in the SB.

edit: @s4m  I'M NOT AN ANGLE!

edit2: and i hate upper case "E" in print fonts.  >.>


----------



## Skelletonike (Jan 20, 2012)

s4mid4re said:


> Skelletonike said:
> 
> 
> > s4mid4re said:
> ...


There, updated the front page. =3


----------



## rastsan (Jan 20, 2012)

yeah part of the pervert club and not mandated by law!!!!
wish I had thought of that in highschool, screw the poetry club i organized - "the pervert club"....

I wonder if anyone would have signed up voluntarily?


----------



## Skelletonike (Jan 20, 2012)

rastsan said:


> yeah part of the pervert club and not mandated by law!!!!
> wish I had thought of that in highschool, screw the poetry club i organized - "the pervert club"....
> 
> I wonder if anyone would have signed up voluntarily?


I bet some would. =3
I actually had an online community once that was just for perverts that I made. x'D
It's was fun while it lasted.
Also, the laws can't affect us perverts.


----------



## Xuphor (Jan 20, 2012)

Never got any of the notifications, just found this thread randomly :/

But in the lines of furry porn that is of the right type, yes, I am very much a pervert.


----------



## Skelletonike (Jan 20, 2012)

Xuphor said:


> Never got any of the notifications, just found this thread randomly :/
> 
> But in the lines of furry porn that is of the right type, yes, I am very much a pervert.


That's weird, there's also some notifications that I never received before, I guess the forum has some bugs. >.<

Well, all perverts are welcome to join. =3
*Gives invite* xP


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 20, 2012)

No orgy yet?


The fox is disappointed.


----------



## rastsan (Jan 20, 2012)

okay but I thought I wasn't your type... we need more to join us though...


----------



## Jennyfurr (Jan 20, 2012)

I'll be club president~


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 20, 2012)

I have a fetish for elderly midget women in ewok suits. Does that make me a pervert?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 20, 2012)

rastsan said:


> okay but I thought I wasn't your type... we need more to join us though...



Chances are I'll just watch, film, and solicit specific people to join me in a more private and soundproofed locale.


----------



## rastsan (Jan 20, 2012)

ah, the swingers club voyeur...


----------



## Skelletonike (Jan 20, 2012)

@[member='Vulpes Abnocto'] and @[member='TwinRetro'] I added both of you in the front page. =3

And nope, you can't be the president @[member='Jennyfurr'] D


----------



## Jennyfurr (Jan 20, 2012)

Why not? =(  vice president?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 20, 2012)

Jennyfurr said:


> Why not? =(  vice president?



Believe we've found the gimp.


----------



## Skelletonike (Jan 20, 2012)

Jennyfurr said:


> Why not? =(  vice president?


Yeah, you can be vice president. =3
I'm the President! ^^


----------



## Jennyfurr (Jan 20, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Jennyfurr said:
> 
> 
> > Why not? =(  vice president?
> ...


gimp? D:



Skelletonike said:


> Jennyfurr said:
> 
> 
> > Why not? =(  vice president?
> ...


I am the first name on the first page..


----------



## rastsan (Jan 20, 2012)

Mm, well there are enough active people for it... just somebody has to start doing stuff... I have had enough of being the "Starter" in those situation for a while...
someone else please...


----------



## Skelletonike (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm ok with starting, just don't know where to start. =O


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 20, 2012)

Jennyfurr said:


> gimp? D:









Gimp.


After all, if you intend to be a master, you need to first serve as a pet.


----------



## rastsan (Jan 20, 2012)

lol thats not how I did it... 
man you sure have an interesting place to start...
(if ya wanna know details p.m. me)


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 20, 2012)

*walks in
errr... I must be in_ that_ side of the temp again...
*walks out


----------



## Skelletonike (Jan 20, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> *walks in
> errr... I must be in_ that_ side of the temp again...
> *walks out


*Grabs and forces him to stay*
No one comes in and walks away from here. =3


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 20, 2012)

Skell.

You must include the reason why those people are perverted ;o


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 20, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> > *walks in
> ...


I beg to differ :3

*casually walks away*


----------



## rastsan (Jan 20, 2012)

for walking in in the first place with that title for the thread...


----------



## Narayan (Jan 20, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> Skell.
> 
> You must include the reason why those people are perverted ;o


i agree. i want to know why i'm being accused of being a perv.


----------



## Skelletonike (Jan 20, 2012)

Narayan said:


> DinohScene said:
> 
> 
> > Skell.
> ...


Aren't you supposed to be one of the founding members of the future pervert union? D


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Jan 20, 2012)

I should be on that list, there's a reason why I have an XXX in my username


----------



## Skelletonike (Jan 20, 2012)

SonicXXXthehedgehog said:


> I should be on that list, there's a reason why I have an XXX in my username


Added


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 20, 2012)

Petition for @[member='SonicXXXthehedgehog'] to change that ungodly long screenname to "Priapus".


----------



## Skelletonike (Jan 20, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Petition for @[member='SonicXXXthehedgehog'] to change that ungodly long screenname to "Priapus".


I'll join. ='D


----------



## Zerousen (Jan 20, 2012)

I have a pikachu fetish.



Spoiler


----------



## rastsan (Jan 20, 2012)

Hikaru said:


> I have a pikachu fetish.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


makes me wonder what its gonna be like when she zaps me...


----------



## Zerousen (Jan 20, 2012)

rastsan said:


> Hikaru said:
> 
> 
> > I have a pikachu fetish.
> ...


----------



## rastsan (Jan 20, 2012)

oh c'mon if you have done it before then there must be someone you can ask who will tell you so you can tell me - what it was like...
zap me darlin...

I am soooooo up for that...


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 20, 2012)

Hikaru said:


> I have a pikachu fetish.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


I also have pikachu fetishes.


Spoiler


----------



## Jennyfurr (Jan 20, 2012)

s4mid4re said:


> Hikaru said:
> 
> 
> > I have a pikachu fetish.
> ...


omg.. he is HOT


----------



## Skelletonike (Jan 20, 2012)

Jennyfurr said:


> s4mid4re said:
> 
> 
> > Hikaru said:
> ...


Damn you sami!!
You ruined a completely good pic!
If you weren't there posing, I could've seen the hot main-chan behind you.


----------



## rastsan (Jan 20, 2012)

what no zap from Hikaru for me? ohhhh


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## Skelletonike (Jan 21, 2012)

SinHarvest24 said:


>


Wanna join? ^^


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 21, 2012)

I think you guys should post pics of each other to fap to.


----------



## Jennyfurr (Jan 21, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> I think you guys should post pics of each other to fap to.


what a grand idea...


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 21, 2012)

Jennyfurr said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > I think you guys should post pics of each other to fap to.
> ...



Do I have to D;


----------



## Jennyfurr (Jan 21, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> Jennyfurr said:
> 
> 
> > Hyro-Sama said:
> ...


yes!!


----------



## Skelletonike (Jan 21, 2012)

Jennyfurr said:


> DinohScene said:
> 
> 
> > Jennyfurr said:
> ...


I put dibbs on jenny's pics then. ^^


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 21, 2012)

Spoiler











Mass HK attack ;3


----------



## Jennyfurr (Jan 21, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*faps furiously*


----------



## Narayan (Jan 21, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> > DinohScene said:
> ...


ahem...i don't consider myself a perv.


----------



## steveroo (Jan 21, 2012)

this thread is creepy. reminds me of going to a gas station public washroom that has a dirty floor, graffiti walls, broken hinge toilet and a tap that leaks.


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 21, 2012)

steveroo said:


> this thread is creepy. reminds me of going to a gas station public washroom that has a dirty floor, graffiti walls, broken hinge toilet and a tap that leaks.


Why in the world did you come to a creepy thread that reminds you of going to a gas station's public washroom that has a dirty floor, graffiti walls, broken hinge toilets and a tap that leaks?




Narayan said:


> ahem...i don't consider myself a perv.


You don't get my loli pics over PM anymore.


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 21, 2012)

Oh, don't mind me, I'm just placing a bomb in the corner on this thread.
*walks out completely
*walks back in


steveroo said:


> this thread is creepy. reminds me of going to a gas station public washroom that has a dirty floor, graffiti walls, broken hinge toilet and a tap that leaks.


How did you even....
*walks out again


----------



## rastsan (Jan 21, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> Oh, don't mind me, I'm just placing a bomb in the corner on this thread.
> *walks out completely
> *walks back in
> 
> ...



sits on a table in the corner waiting for the lube bomb to go off...

reserves a hot tube for later....


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 21, 2012)

A lube bomb?!! That bomb sells man is getting a mouthful.


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Jan 21, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> A lube bomb?!! That bomb sells man is getting a *mouthful*.


----------



## mameks (Jan 21, 2012)

my name


----------



## Narayan (Jan 21, 2012)

s4mid4re said:


> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> > ahem...i don't consider myself a perv.
> ...


D: but you're not even giving me any....


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 21, 2012)

Narayan said:


> s4mid4re said:
> 
> 
> > Narayan said:
> ...


welp, I already started it with @[member='RiderLeangle'], and I can invite you if you can prove yourself to be a pervert.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 21, 2012)

*hax his way into the private conversation*


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 21, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> *hax his way into the private conversation*


;O;


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 21, 2012)

Admit it; you'd do the same if you could.


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 21, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Admit it; you'd do the same if you could.


----------



## Chaosruler (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 21, 2012)

Chaosruler said:


>


GTFO. Bitch, this ain't no 4chan.


----------



## Chaosruler (Jan 21, 2012)

no love for the dog pervert ;(


----------



## rastsan (Jan 21, 2012)

no really if its from 4chan keep it on 4chan...  otherwise I would be looking at it on 4chan right now.  
Why are looking for "dog lovers" on the temp anyways?... sure there are furverts but that ain't the same thing.


----------



## Chaosruler (Jan 21, 2012)

I might be looking for a wife...


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 21, 2012)

... 
This has to be one of the funniest threads i have randomly come across.
Im pritty sure i have encounted all of you at least once in dark coats standing by bus stops with a face like dat


----------



## Skelletonike (Jan 21, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> ...
> This has to be one of the funniest threads i have randomly come across.
> Im pritty sure i have encounted all of you at least once in dark coats standing by bus stops with a face like dat


Hoho....
You're really mistaken there... We're masters of disguise so most of the times we're much closer than you think... Fufufufufufu! >3


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 21, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> ...
> This has to be one of the funniest threads i have randomly come across.
> Im pritty sure i have encounted all of you at least once in dark coats *standing by bus stops* with a face like dat


Dude, you got the location totally wrong. The best place for me is right in front of my local elementary school.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 21, 2012)

s4mid4re said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



Those poor little kids


----------



## Skelletonike (Jan 22, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> s4mid4re said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...


Worst is.... He's actually serious.


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 22, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > s4mid4re said:
> ...


Herm, yes, I actually do go pick my little brother up after school, which happens to be right in front of my local elementary school.


----------



## Skelletonike (Jan 22, 2012)

s4mid4re said:


> Skelletonike said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...


And while you go to pick up your brother, you also bring along a few of the girls in his class, for 'study' group purpouses.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 22, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> s4mid4re said:
> 
> 
> > Skelletonike said:
> ...


Fix'd


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 22, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> s4mid4re said:
> 
> 
> > Herm, yes, I actually do go pick my little brother up after school, which happens to be right in front of my local elementary school.
> ...


>_>


----------



## Skelletonike (Jan 22, 2012)

s4mid4re said:


> Skelletonike said:
> 
> 
> > s4mid4re said:
> ...


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 22, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> s4mid4re said:
> 
> 
> > >_>


----------



## Skelletonike (Jan 22, 2012)

s4mid4re said:


> Skelletonike said:
> 
> 
> > s4mid4re said:
> ...


----------



## Narayan (Jan 22, 2012)

@s4mid4re my imgur account would be a bit of proof i'm a pervert. 

now gimme!


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 22, 2012)

@[member='Narayan']

Added you; look at your PM.


----------



## Narayan (Jan 22, 2012)

@s4mid4re ehehehehe. thanks


----------



## rastsan (Jan 22, 2012)

sorry not into kids... 
or human on animal...


so hoping you aren't serious about the kid thing...

anyways... I don't hide my lifestyle.  I would rather be honest and open about it and let anyone who may have problem with it have some warning so *THEY* can keep their distance.  

Did anyone else get covered after that lube bomb went off... I think i need someone to help me remove the excess lube (or use it) that landed on me.  Afterwards we can use the hot tub.


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 22, 2012)

rastsan said:


> so hoping you aren't serious about the kid thing...


lolno, it's not pedophilia. My case is lolicon, in which I am more interested into little anime girls. tbh, I don't have much interest in rl girls; I was joking about the elementary school thing.


----------



## Skelletonike (Jan 22, 2012)

s4mid4re said:


> rastsan said:
> 
> 
> > so hoping you aren't serious about the kid thing...
> ...


Fortunally sami is a true 2D girl kind of guy, which is awesome cuz I can keep all the 3D babes and he gets the 2D ones. =3


----------



## rastsan (Jan 22, 2012)

*slowly starts moving to the shower waiting for takers in a joint shower*

uh huh, blah blah 2d blah 3d, uh huh.... whats that you both want to get in the shower with me... oh okay...


----------



## RiderLeangle (Jan 22, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> s4mid4re said:
> 
> 
> > rastsan said:
> ...


I'm only attracted to anime girls too, does that mean I have to fight?


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 22, 2012)

RiderLeangle said:


> Skelletonike said:
> 
> 
> > s4mid4re said:
> ...


There's enough for everybody~


----------



## RiderLeangle (Jan 22, 2012)

s4mid4re said:


> RiderLeangle said:
> 
> 
> > Skelletonike said:
> ...


Good, because I would have fought for 2D girls if needed


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 22, 2012)

rastsan said:


> Did anyone else get covered after that lube bomb went off...



Probably not. Some dumbass made the bomb out of a 16 oz tube.

If you're gonna make a lube bomb, you guys need to think BIGGER. 

(be sure and read the reviews)


----------



## DrOctapu (Jan 22, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> (be sure and read the reviews)


Oh god, my sides.


----------



## rastsan (Jan 22, 2012)

okay okay... I still have some on me... cmon no takers for the shower and hot tub?


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jan 22, 2012)

Veho said:


> Skelletonike said:
> 
> 
> > Veho said:
> ...



Indeed they are.


So Veho... Am I pretty tame?


----------



## DarkStriker (Jan 22, 2012)

s4mid4re said:


> There's enough for everybody~


All anime girls belong to me 
They shouldnt be shareable once taken


----------



## Skelletonike (Jan 22, 2012)

=O
There's 7 people following this thread *is proud*
Three of them are anonymous tho. D=

I need more perverts to add to the front page. =S


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 22, 2012)

They're not to hard to find.
One could be staring at you right now....


----------



## exangel (Jan 22, 2012)

Oh dearzies.  PG sees challenge.

PG ACCEPTS CHALLENGE.

Wonder sandwich powers, activate!


----------



## Seaking (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 22, 2012)

Seaking said:


>


 
*Raip Face*


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 22, 2012)

So you ignore the gay little pervert catboy


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 22, 2012)

A Gay Little Catboy said:


> So you ignore the gay little pervert catboy


We have certainly forgotten you.  But you're still welcome to become part of the Temperverts~ 

@Skelletonike we have a new member.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 22, 2012)

s4mid4re said:


> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > So you ignore the gay little pervert catboy
> ...


I am gone for two weeks and everyone forgets The Catboy! >.< I shall burn this place down!
Add me to the list or this place burns


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 22, 2012)

Flame proof suit for the win.
It can be used to make dramatic entrences
"save girls from burning buildings"
And survive the wrath of the catboy


----------



## Skelletonike (Jan 22, 2012)

s4mid4re said:


> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > So you ignore the gay little pervert catboy
> ...


Added him.
And ugh... This @member system needs to be fixed, it doesn't work most of the times. D=


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 22, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> s4mid4re said:
> 
> 
> > A Gay Little Catboy said:
> ...


You saved this site from being burned down


----------



## Chaosruler (Jan 23, 2012)

wait, what about my dog wife, how about a dragon, pinkie?


----------



## mudassirul (Jan 23, 2012)

Everyones a pervert, we wouldn't multiply otherwise


----------



## Searinox (Jan 23, 2012)

So what happens if you're a perv and not on the list?


----------



## Narayan (Jan 23, 2012)

Searinox said:


> So what happens if you're a perv and not on the list?


you request to be added if you want to. if you don't, you won't get to join the filesharing.


----------



## exangel (Jan 23, 2012)

One of the most notorious perverts, who has even participated, keeps getting skipped over.. @Skelletonike.

@Phoenix Goddess is my pervy female .. well.. I'd call her a sidekick, but she's mastered the art so it wouldn't be fair to call her that.
PG is my *Official GBAtemp Female Pervert Team*-mate.
There's also a lack of our sandwich creme filling, Mr  @Veho.


----------



## Searinox (Jan 23, 2012)

F..f...FILESHARING?! Count me in then!


----------



## rastsan (Jan 23, 2012)

why no one join me in the shower to help clean off the spatter from the lube bomb...?
Is it still ignore rastsan day?


----------



## exangel (Jan 23, 2012)

I don't know about you, but the female perverts team has a full featured Spa.
I'll pass.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm interested by the term, FILESHARING.
hmmm.


----------



## Skelletonike (Jan 23, 2012)

exangel said:


> One of the most notorious perverts, who has even participated, keeps getting skipped over.. @Skelletonike.
> 
> @Phoenix Goddess is my pervy female .. well.. I'd call her a sidekick, but she's mastered the art so it wouldn't be fair to call her that.
> PG is my *Official GBAtemp Female Pervert Team*-mate.
> There's also a lack of our sandwich creme filling, Mr  @Veho.


Who do I keep skipping? .-."
There's too many posts here to keep track of them all. D=


----------



## Domination (Jan 23, 2012)

Sure, anyone can be a pervert. But what category of pervert do you all belong to?

Hi Gary Glitter, are you here?


----------



## Skelletonike (Jan 23, 2012)

This has now become war. D


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 23, 2012)

War you say?


----------



## exangel (Jan 23, 2012)

@[member='Phoenix Goddess'] is still missing, Skell.  And she's pretty much the Pervert-in-Chief 'round here.


----------



## Domination (Jan 23, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> This has no become war. D<



Excuse me, but I think you accidentally your whole sentence.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 23, 2012)

exangel said:


> @[member='Phoenix Goddess'] is still missing, Skell.  And she's pretty much the Pervert-in-Chief 'round here.


Really? would have never guess


----------



## Skelletonike (Jan 23, 2012)

Domination said:


> Skelletonike said:
> 
> 
> > This has now become war. D<
> ...


I have no idea what you're talking about. =3


----------



## Domination (Jan 23, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> Domination said:
> 
> 
> > Skelletonike said:
> ...



You're a pervert, but you're not a cheater, you don't have to stoop so low. Turn back. Repent. Have some integrity and dignity. Let me make you look stupid.


----------



## Skelletonike (Jan 23, 2012)

Domination said:


> Skelletonike said:
> 
> 
> > Domination said:
> ...


Diginity and pride comes above all! >3
Besides, if you're a guy you should be on my side. D<
This is now war. =3


----------



## exangel (Jan 23, 2012)

The longer you go on ignoring the existence of Pervert in Chief @[member='Phoenix Goddess'], the less likely it will be that any sort of treaty could ever be reached.

Peace talks on neutral grounds could be so much fun, but if this is war, do know, that signing up for the Defense Forces of the Lady Temperverts has special perks that Perverts United will _*never*_ be entitled to.


----------



## Skelletonike (Jan 23, 2012)

exangel said:


> The longer you go on ignoring the existence of Pervert in Chief @[member='Phoenix Goddess'], the less likely it will be that any sort of treaty could ever be reached.
> 
> Peace talks on neutral grounds could be so much fun, but if this is war, do know, that signing up for the Defense Forces of the Lady Temperverts has special perks that Perverts United will _*never*_ be entitled to.


People that have joined the enemy lines lose all rights they had before here in the Perverts United. D<
Pride and honour also have it's importance. D


----------



## exangel (Jan 23, 2012)

WHERE IS THE DISLIKE BUTTAN


----------



## Skelletonike (Jan 23, 2012)

exangel said:


> WHERE IS THE DISLIKE BUTTAN


THERE IS NONE!!!
MWAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## Domination (Jan 23, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> Besides, if you're a guy you should be on my side. D<



The thing is, I'm not on either side, I'm neutral if you will. I just like making people look stupid, and you've not been very helpful!


----------



## Skelletonike (Jan 23, 2012)

Domination said:


> Skelletonike said:
> 
> 
> > Besides, if you're a guy you should be on my side. D<
> ...


Meh, I don't like to look any more stupid than I already do. ^^"


----------



## Wiip™ (Jan 23, 2012)

Mehehe.


----------



## Skelletonike (Jan 23, 2012)

Wiip™ said:


> Mehehe.


Will you join? *-*
*Bribes*


----------



## Wiip™ (Jan 23, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> Wiip™ said:
> 
> 
> > Mehehe.
> ...


Uhm.. I don't know yet.


----------



## Skelletonike (Jan 23, 2012)

Wiip™ said:


> Skelletonike said:
> 
> 
> > Wiip™ said:
> ...


Well, think about it.. We have lots of games if you like. =D


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 23, 2012)

so now its recruiting any man possible?


----------



## Skelletonike (Jan 23, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> so now its recruiting any man possible?


Wiip is a girl I think...
Unlike the female perverts, the Perverts United accepts any gender, be it man, woman or a bit of both. =3
What matters is having the heart and soul of a pervert that won't fall to rules and the manipulation from the women in the rival perverts! D


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 23, 2012)

sign me up


----------



## exangel (Jan 23, 2012)

Female Temperverts accepts males for _service_ roles.
We simply allow no testicles within the Cloister ~ the expansive and luxurious spa center of the HQ.


----------



## Skelletonike (Jan 23, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> sign me up


Added!
Welcome to the union. =3


----------



## exangel (Jan 23, 2012)

Skell, you have not done a good job of banishing your defectors.

Dinoh & Gay Little Catboy have joined in our mission...


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jan 23, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > so now its recruiting any man possible?
> ...


----------



## Skelletonike (Jan 23, 2012)

exangel said:


> Skell, you have not done a good job of banishing your defectors.
> 
> Dinoh & Gay Little Catboy have joined in our mission...


Dinoh is neutral, and he doesn't support either side and as for Little Catboy, I still have't disccused the issue with him.


----------



## mameks (Jan 23, 2012)

You're not a real pervert until you're named after male genitalia


----------



## exangel (Jan 23, 2012)

You're wrong about Dinoh, because he gets to run about in our wardrobe and has his own HK room at our base.


----------



## alidsl (Jan 23, 2012)

I'll join whoever offers to buy me the rollercoaster tycoon triple thrill pack or red faction 1


----------



## Skelletonike (Jan 23, 2012)

exangel said:


> You're wrong about Dinoh, because he gets to run about in our wardrobe and has his own HK room at our base.


He also has a HK suite at the Union. ^^
And some other extras he really liked. =3


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 23, 2012)

alidsl said:


> I'll join whoever offers to buy me the rollercoaster tycoon triple thrill pack or red faction 1


 
Bought RCT 1 + expansion and RCT + expansions for me on christmas ;o


----------



## alidsl (Jan 23, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> alidsl said:
> 
> 
> > I'll join whoever offers to buy me the rollercoaster tycoon triple thrill pack or red faction 1
> ...


What a lucky girl, by far my fave game of all time, I feel bad pirating them. Cause of this I may sign up the the females, Skell didn't make me an offer and I'll know I'll be among fellow RCT fans. 

Made any good tracks?


----------



## Skelletonike (Jan 23, 2012)

alidsl said:


> DinohScene said:
> 
> 
> > alidsl said:
> ...


I can give you a share of our funds so you can purchase those games. .-."


----------



## alidsl (Jan 23, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> alidsl said:
> 
> 
> > DinohScene said:
> ...


The funds of $0?


----------



## Skelletonike (Jan 23, 2012)

alidsl said:


> Skelletonike said:
> 
> 
> > alidsl said:
> ...


Nope, we have 10€ in funds right now. ='D


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 23, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> exangel said:
> 
> 
> > WHERE IS THE DISLIKE BUTTAN
> ...



Dislike has been manually added 
for great justice.


----------



## Skelletonike (Jan 23, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Skelletonike said:
> 
> 
> > exangel said:
> ...


I'm disapointed in you Vulpes... =(
I thought you were on our side.


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Jan 23, 2012)

alidsl said:


> DinohScene said:
> 
> 
> > alidsl said:
> ...


I like dragging people into the lake and watch their futile attemps to save themselves more than building tracks. I also like making tracks that will end up crashing into the lake....I'm such a sadist


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 23, 2012)

Hey, if there's a group of male perverts or a group of female perverts, 
which one would you rather be in the middle of? 

And I'm always on the same side: My side.


----------



## Skelletonike (Jan 23, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Hey, if there's a group of male perverts or a group of female perverts,
> which one would you rather be in the middle of?
> 
> And I'm always on the same side: My side.


This isn't a group of male perverts. D=
It's unisex. .-.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 23, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> It's unisex. .-.



Looks more like mutual masturbation and Double Dutch-Rudders, to me.


----------



## Skelletonike (Jan 23, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Skelletonike said:
> 
> 
> > It's unisex. .-.
> ...


That's because I removed the girls that exangel added. =3


----------



## RiderLeangle (Jan 23, 2012)

alidsl said:


> I'll join whoever offers to buy me the rollercoaster tycoon triple thrill pack or red faction 1


If you were a true pervert that isn't the triple thrill you'd be interested in...


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 23, 2012)

RiderLeangle said:


> alidsl said:
> 
> 
> > I'll join whoever offers to buy me the rollercoaster tycoon triple thrill pack or red faction 1
> ...


----------



## benbop1992 (Jan 23, 2012)

Can i join? i just finished Katawa Shoujo.

That feel.....


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 23, 2012)

Do the secret handshake


----------



## benbop1992 (Jan 23, 2012)

Shi' man, i dont remember it!


----------



## exangel (Jan 23, 2012)

If he was a true pervert he wouldn't have alienated all the Female Temperverts by rejecting attempts at diplomacy!  He started the war!


----------



## RiderLeangle (Jan 23, 2012)

exangel said:


> If he was a true pervert he wouldn't have alienated all the Female Temperverts by rejecting attempts at diplomacy!  He started the war!


If he was a true pervert he'd just say fuck 'em, and carry through with that


----------



## Xuphor (Jan 24, 2012)

So this one is still open, but the female one is locked?
http://gbatemp.net/topic/319278-official-gbatemp-female-pervert-team/page__st__90

Explain mods, now.


----------



## exangel (Jan 24, 2012)

I requested a lock because Skell unfriended me over this BS.


----------



## Xuphor (Jan 24, 2012)

exangel said:


> I requested a lock because Skell unfriended me over this BS.



Oh.... 

I'm an invisible furry ninja, ignore me


----------



## Narayan (Jan 24, 2012)

Xuphor said:


> So this one is still open, but the female one is locked?
> http://gbatemp.net/t...am/page__st__90
> 
> Explain mods, now.


exangel requested the lock. there was a fight

damn ninjaed


----------



## Helpful Corn (Jan 24, 2012)

I REQUESTED A DELETE


----------



## Xuphor (Jan 24, 2012)

I suppose I should have read it first before asking, so yea, ignore this invisible ninja furry.


----------



## Narayan (Jan 24, 2012)

Xuphor said:


> I suppose I should have read it first before asking, so yea, ignore this invisible ninja furry.


i cannot ignore you xuphor...also shouldn't you be on this list?


----------



## Xuphor (Jan 24, 2012)

Narayan said:


> Xuphor said:
> 
> 
> > I suppose I should have read it first before asking, so yea, ignore this invisible ninja furry.
> ...





			
				Opening post said:
			
		

> Members who've earned the right to join the Perverts United:
> 
> ...
> @Xuphor
> ...



Uh, I am on it?


----------



## Narayan (Jan 24, 2012)

Xuphor said:


> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> > Xuphor said:
> ...


sorry... it thought this was the other thread.... i meant that list.


----------



## Xuphor (Jan 24, 2012)

Narayan said:


> sorry... it thought this was the other thread.... i meant that list.





> Official Female Tempervert Team
> ...
> @Xuphor



Uh, I am on it? Have been since it was made.


----------



## Narayan (Jan 24, 2012)

damn i've been missing a lot of things lately...


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 24, 2012)

Darn you, homework. I missed my opportunity to post on the female perverts thread.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Jan 24, 2012)

I have earned the right [member='DinohScene'] Shall vouch for me.

I Say! ಠ_ರೃ


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jan 24, 2012)

exangel said:


> I requested a lock because Skell unfriended me over this BS.



That's retarded. It's in the EoF for a reason


----------



## Skelletonike (Jan 24, 2012)

exangel said:


> I requested a lock because Skell unfriended me over this BS.


That's a misunderstanding. =S
I didn't unfriend anyway and I was just kidding. o.O
I actually never added you as a friend on the temp since I never remembered. =O
This is the EoF, and it's all for fun, no way in hell I'd get pissed at someone because of a thread for fun.


----------



## Narayan (Jan 24, 2012)

hmmm....





Skelletonike said:


> exangel said:
> 
> 
> > I requested a lock because Skell unfriended me over this BS.
> ...


----------



## Skelletonike (Jan 24, 2012)

Narayan said:


> hmmm....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Narayan (Jan 24, 2012)

well let's wait for exangel and you should talk to her about it.


----------



## Thesolcity (Jan 24, 2012)

What rights do you obtain?


----------



## Searinox (Jan 24, 2012)

I've decided. Sign me up. Do I even need a reason? I'm a furry. XD


----------



## Wiip™ (Jan 24, 2012)

No ponies! AAAH!

[yt]http://youtu.be/Wu3j3Qh7sTE[/yt]
I hope this youtube link works!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 24, 2012)

Xuphor said:


> So this one is still open, but the female one is locked?
> http://gbatemp.net/topic/319278-official-gbatemp-female-pervert-team/page__st__90
> 
> Explain mods, now.


Forum chastity belt.


----------



## Domination (Jan 24, 2012)

Mods should close this too. This is worst than a redneck nationalist convention, who the hell gets pride out of being a pervert?


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 24, 2012)

certain people who signed up


----------



## AlanJohn (Jan 24, 2012)

But I want to be in the list D:
I mean, I created about 3 fap threads that lasted about +10 pages.


----------



## Ace (Jan 24, 2012)

Alan John said:


> But I want to be in the list D:
> I mean, I created about 3 fap threads that lasted about +10 pages.


As have I, but unlike you, I posted the content, I didn't ask for it. Lern2contribute.
Also, since this is the perverts lounge, I may as well throw some *ehrm* sausage to the hounds:

_*snip_


----------



## BrightNeko (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## rastsan (Jan 24, 2012)

Domination said:


> Mods should close this too. This is worst than a redneck nationalist convention, who the hell gets pride out of being a pervert?


Hey I'm insulted By that... I can have pride in any of my traits!   pervert is the one I was proud about last....

Also out of my character I like the watermellons in the Ace's previous post/photo.  

uh whats that you say there weren't any watermellons?  why am I craving them then?


----------



## Xuphor (Jan 25, 2012)

This is the official music video for this thread:

[yt]fbGkxcY7YFU[/yt]

You can't say you don't love it.


----------



## RiderLeangle (Jan 25, 2012)

Domination said:


> Mods should close this too. This is worst than a redneck nationalist convention, who the hell gets pride out of being a pervert?


I sub hentai, I should


----------



## Skelletonike (Jan 25, 2012)

Domination said:


> Mods should close this too. This is worst than a redneck nationalist convention, who the hell gets pride out of being a pervert?


Why would they close it when it's already in the EoF and it's supposed to be a fun thread?
Also, a lot of people are proud in being perverts, there's diferen't kids of perverts and not all types are bad. =3


----------



## rastsan (Jan 26, 2012)

*takes off the overcoat and starts using the 2 tubs of 55 gallon lube I bought yesterday... best 2 grand I ever spent.  *
*turns on some music and gets the slip and slide lubed up that leads to a pool, along with a bouncy castle... *

anyone up for a slide?


----------



## Domination (Jan 26, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> Domination said:
> 
> 
> > Mods should close this too. This is worst than a redneck nationalist convention, who the hell gets pride out of being a pervert?
> ...



Good play along, you almost fooled me into thinking that you thought I was serious.


----------



## Skelletonike (Jan 26, 2012)

rastsan said:


> *takes off the overcoat and starts using the 2 tubs of 55 gallon lube I bought yesterday... best 2 grand I ever spent.  *
> *turns on some music and gets the slip and slide lubed up that leads to a pool, along with a bouncy castle... *
> 
> anyone up for a slide?


*Throws @DinohScene towards ratsan*
Have fun with him. =3


----------



## Narayan (Jan 26, 2012)

i'm dissapointed by the lack of perverted stuff in this thread. 

ARE YOU GUIZ REALLY PERVERTS?????


----------



## Skelletonike (Jan 26, 2012)

Narayan said:


> i'm dissapointed by the lack of perverted stuff in this thread.
> 
> ARE YOU GUIZ REALLY PERVERTS?????


We need to put up a front and abide by the rules... Can it be you weren't included in the group pm?


----------



## Narayan (Jan 26, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> > i'm dissapointed by the lack of perverted stuff in this thread.
> ...


----------



## Skelletonike (Jan 26, 2012)

Narayan said:


> Skelletonike said:
> 
> 
> > Narayan said:
> ...


@s4mid4re prolly forgot to invite you.. Blame him. =O


----------



## Narayan (Jan 26, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> > Skelletonike said:
> ...


too late.


----------



## Skelletonike (Jan 26, 2012)

Narayan said:


> Skelletonike said:
> 
> 
> > Narayan said:
> ...


Too late for what? =O


----------



## Narayan (Jan 26, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> > Skelletonike said:
> ...


already came. lots.


----------



## Skelletonike (Jan 26, 2012)

Narayan said:


> Skelletonike said:
> 
> 
> > Narayan said:
> ...


Stay away from me then.


----------



## rastsan (Jan 26, 2012)

*grabs Skellotnike and narayan instead and takes them both with him, struggling against my hard muscled naked body, they come with through the slip and slide and into the pool...*
YEEEEEE hawwwwwww!!!!!!
quit your gabberin and have some fun
*sputtering lubed and wet they both glare in amusement at me as I get out of the pool and shake my body to free the water, I slide back to beginning of the slip and slide and go for another run. Too late they can't move fast enough to avoid the splash and my naked body in the pool*
sigh this is more fun than I thought it would be.


----------



## Narayan (Jan 26, 2012)

pssh... don't wanna play with anyone but my dolls. they never betrayed me.


----------



## FireGrey (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm not on the list o.O


----------



## rastsan (Jan 26, 2012)

*dunks narayan in the water and then more naked water play...*
giggle


----------



## Skelletonike (Jan 26, 2012)

rastsan said:


> *grabs Skellotnike and narayan instead and takes them both with him, struggling against my hard muscled naked body, they come with through the slip and slide and into the pool...*
> YEEEEEE hawwwwwww!!!!!!
> quit your gabberin and have some fun
> *sputtering lubed and wet they both glare in amusement at me as I get out of the pool and shake my body to free the water, I slide back to beginning of the slip and slide and go for another run. Too late they can't move fast enough to avoid the splash and my naked body in the pool*
> sigh this is more fun than I thought it would be.


*Smiles as he watches Skellotnike, his double, be grabbed by narayan*
It's so nice to have doubles.


----------



## rastsan (Jan 26, 2012)

Oy, I've got to stop playing with dolls.  I can't seem to grab the REAL skel...
oh well.  I guess I'll just have to make do with the many sexual things I can do with the doll that looks like them....


----------



## Skelletonike (Jan 26, 2012)

rastsan said:


> Oy, I've got to stop playing with dolls.  I can't seem to grab the REAL skel...
> oh well.  I guess I'll just have to make do with the many sexual things I can do with the doll that looks like them....


Your fault for mistyping my name. =3


----------



## rastsan (Jan 27, 2012)

notice how I didn't edit and correct... and am now doing perverted things to your doppleganger doll...
mua haa ha haaaaaaaaa.....


the last time I did the bouncy castle and lubed up slip and slide the party lasted three days, why can't I get even one person to join me here?


----------



## machomuu (Jan 27, 2012)

What's a "berest"?


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 27, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> @s4mid4re prolly forgot to invite you.. Blame him. =O


I already invited Narayan into the loli PM group.

Don't tell me it's not enough for you, @Narayan.


----------



## Narayan (Jan 27, 2012)

i'm not just attracted to lolis you know.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Jan 27, 2012)

s4mid4re said:


> Skelletonike said:
> 
> 
> > @s4mid4re prolly forgot to invite you.. Blame him. =O
> ...


What about meh?


----------



## RiderLeangle (Jan 27, 2012)

Narayan said:


> i'm not just attracted to lolis you know.


Well why don't you post some pics in that conversation...


----------



## Wiip™ (Jan 27, 2012)

*Female Tempervert Team *

[font="'lucida sans unicode"]*I win.*[/font]


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 27, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 27, 2012)

Zerosuit connor said:


> s4mid4re said:
> 
> 
> > Skelletonike said:
> ...


Check your PMs~


----------



## Narayan (Jan 28, 2012)

RiderLeangle said:


> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> > i'm not just attracted to lolis you know.
> ...


i'll think about it.


----------



## Skelletonike (Jan 29, 2012)

This thread almost got lost. D<
I shall not let it die!


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 29, 2012)

This thread needs more shotas


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 29, 2012)

A Gay Little Catboy said:


> This thread needs more shotas


You've reminded me... where's Paary? ;O;


----------



## Skelletonike (Jan 29, 2012)

Nah, this thread needs more girls. D


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 29, 2012)

we need some more girls in here
Theres too many man  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tfsHctqvMwc


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 29, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> Nah, this thread needs more girls. D


----------



## Skelletonike (Jan 29, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Skelletonike said:
> 
> 
> > Nah, this thread needs more girls. D


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 29, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Skelletonike said:
> 
> 
> > Nah, this thread needs more girls. D


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 29, 2012)

A Gay Little Catboy said:


> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> > Skelletonike said:
> ...


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 29, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> What did I do? D=



Pissed off all the females, of course.


----------



## Skelletonike (Jan 29, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Skelletonike said:
> 
> 
> > What did I do? D=
> ...


I didn't. =S


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 29, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> > Skelletonike said:
> ...



Ahh the sad episode of the female pervert war.
Which ended with that tragic lock
The lock that brings about nothing but terror and pain


----------



## Skelletonike (Jan 29, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Skelletonike said:
> 
> 
> > Vulpes Abnocto said:
> ...


It was all a misunderstanding that I cleared up with exa, ask her if you don't believe me. -.-


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 29, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > Skelletonike said:
> ...



I know. But i was elaborating upon Vulpys point
But maybe we should re-advertise to attract the attractive


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 29, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> But maybe we should re-advertise to attract the attractive



Nicely said. *( ¬_¬)=mm=(^-^ )*


----------



## rastsan (Jan 29, 2012)

as long as someone joins me in the hot tub or on the slip and slide - male female (both) (no animals, furries are allowed though)...


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 29, 2012)

Ahh too bad for Vulpy


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 29, 2012)

rastsan said:


> as long as someone joins me in the hot tub or on the slip and slide - male female (both) (no animals, furries are allowed though)...


Catboys allowed?


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 29, 2012)

A Gay Little Catboy said:


> rastsan said:
> 
> 
> > as long as someone joins me in the hot tub or on the slip and slide - male female (both) (no animals, furries are allowed though)...
> ...



*CAT*boy
Unless you recieve special permission, i think not part-animal friend


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 29, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > rastsan said:
> ...


I am not a cat, I am a catboy. There is a difference


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 29, 2012)

A Gay Little Catboy said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > A Gay Little Catboy said:
> ...



So it would seem.
well im gonna stay out of the way of the catboy before threads start burning.
I dont wanna have to bring out the fireman again


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 29, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...


Wise choice young Jedi


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 29, 2012)

Title changed. You're welcome.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 29, 2012)

Hooray for helpful white foxes 
But still no hot tub for you


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 29, 2012)

ಠ_ರೃ I say


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 29, 2012)

A Gay Little Catboy said:


> ಠ_ರೃ I say



It kills to clean up all da fur
We want to set a good example to the women, not have them clean up furry tubs ja.


----------



## Xuphor (Jan 29, 2012)

What about non shedding furries? I haven't lost a single hair/fur for 15 years.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 29, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Hooray for helpful white foxes
> But still no hot tub for you




http://www.nbc.com/saturday-night-live/video/james-browns-celebrity-hot-tub-party/1160071/


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 29, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > Hooray for helpful white foxes
> ...



I CANT WATCH COZ I LIVE IN UK
*sad*


----------



## rastsan (Jan 30, 2012)

oy as long as you join I am happy... 
this hot tub has special filters... no need to worry about stray fur in the water...
so...
get on that slip and slide take a ride on it into the pool and then join me in the hot tub... (lubed up and wet can be really fun, more fun I say then being oiled up)


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 30, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...


Search: SNL James Brown Celebrity Hot Tub.
There should be somewhere that you can view it.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Jan 30, 2012)

Vulpy, that.....


----------



## Skelletonike (Jan 30, 2012)

*Lols at the new tittle* =P


----------



## BrightNeko (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## Skelletonike (Jan 31, 2012)

BrightNeko said:


>


Very manly. =O


----------



## rastsan (Feb 2, 2012)

not my thing...
*gets out of the hot tub and goes to the dry sauna, flashing my pruned but still nice body at everyone*
so....
anyone want to join me in the sauna?


----------



## machomuu (Feb 2, 2012)

Can someone tell me what a P Ness is already?  I'm pretty sure it has something to do with Earthbound.


----------



## rastsan (Feb 2, 2012)

Pinnacle of loch ness... are you sure you weren't asking about male genitalia?


----------



## Skelletonike (Feb 2, 2012)

Hum... Not many people have been posting here lately... thats real sad. D=

Some perverts I found on google. =3


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 2, 2012)

In a hotel room: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






In that hotel rooms air vent:


----------



## RiderLeangle (Feb 2, 2012)

Well I'm doing good representing us in that topic that turned into mermaid sex


----------



## rastsan (Feb 3, 2012)

uh mermaid sex?  I was just in a hottub... wtf...
is it going to be desert cats next?...sigh


----------



## Skelletonike (Feb 3, 2012)

This is a question to the fellow perverts that live in Canada, do canadian girls have big breasts? =O
I heard that most did. =3


----------



## rastsan (Feb 3, 2012)

Oy, I left my hometown and can blame my bisexuality and like for small breasted women on just that.  Near every women in my hometown ends up with "over the shoulder boulders".  
nothing like 15 bad experiences with "them" to make me wonder why any man or woman would want them that big.  
I like em small, incapable of slapping me hard enough to hurt me or incapable of suffocating me...

why?


----------



## Skelletonike (Feb 3, 2012)

rastsan said:


> Oy, I left my hometown and can blame my bisexuality and like for small breasted women on just that.  Near every women in my hometown ends up with "over the shoulder boulders".
> nothing like 15 bad experiences with "them" to make me wonder why any man or woman would want them that big.
> I like em small, incapable of slapping me hard enough to hurt me or incapable of suffocating me...
> 
> why?


I like them any size tbh, but if they're small thin girls with big breasts, black hair and pale skin, my ability to think rationally will drastically decrease.


----------



## rastsan (Feb 3, 2012)

No think - as wide as they are tall, any color skin (usually the redneck special tan - dark only where the sun can get at the skin from lack of clothes), and any color hair...


----------



## RiderLeangle (Feb 3, 2012)

We interrupt this discussion to present you with...



Spoiler


----------



## Skelletonike (Feb 3, 2012)

rastsan said:


> No think - as wide as they are tall, any color skin (usually the redneck special tan - dark only where the sun can get at the skin from lack of clothes), and any color hair...


Not my style then, the others can have them.


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Feb 3, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> This is a question to the fellow perverts that live in Canada, do canadian girls have big breasts? =O
> I heard that most did. =3


I live in Vancouver. It's full of asians...asisans aren't known for their...assets. End of story.


----------



## Skelletonike (Feb 4, 2012)

darkicecrystal said:


> Skelletonike said:
> 
> 
> > This is a question to the fellow perverts that live in Canada, do canadian girls have big breasts? =O
> ...


Asian girls are always nice, even if they're flat. =3
Although I have seen quite a few that were quite endowed. =3


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Feb 4, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> This is a question to the fellow perverts that live in Canada, do canadian girls have big breasts? =O
> I heard that most did. =3


I lived in Calgary, and the girls were quite....well endowed


----------



## Skelletonike (Feb 6, 2012)

SonicXXXthehedgehog said:


> Skelletonike said:
> 
> 
> > This is a question to the fellow perverts that live in Canada, do canadian girls have big breasts? =O
> ...


Were they short and cute? *-*


----------



## rastsan (Feb 7, 2012)

*Puts away bouncy castle and slip and slide after spending the last two days cleaning the lube off of them... *
I hope i won't lose my deposit...
*starts setting up the sling, the box horse, and other assorted equipment circa 1997*
I can't believe they all fit in that van.  Pays sexy moving crew... pays the hired escorts for the next three days... 
*yes there are girl and guy escorts, only three have an anything goes policy*
so, if this doesn't get something started, I don't know what will....


----------



## Skelletonike (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm reviving this cuz perverts are an important part of the temp, and as such I cannot allow for this thread to be forgotten. D<


Here's a few scenes from Gash Bell that are awesome. =3


I actually like danging to that. >3


The Majestic 12 entrance (gotta love the one in the middle)


And Big Boing dancing and singing.


----------



## BrightNeko (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 17, 2012)

Did someone say...
13 year old GIRL??


----------



## s4mid4re (Feb 19, 2012)

Why not 12 year old girls?


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## Skelletonike (Feb 20, 2012)

s4mid4re said:


> Why not 12 year old girls?


One year won't kill you. D


----------



## jarejare3 (Feb 20, 2012)

Is this where the perverts hang out?


----------



## The Milkman (Feb 20, 2012)

What about Valwin? ALL HIS AVAS ARE HENTAI!


----------



## DarkStriker (Feb 21, 2012)

@[member='DarkStriker']
Skelletonike fetish




*Futile attempt at getting attention


----------



## Skelletonike (Feb 21, 2012)

DarkStriker said:


> @[member='DarkStriker']
> Skelletonike fetish
> 
> 
> ...


Why'd you summon yourself? o.O
And what fettish do I have?
I'm confused.


----------



## kevan (Feb 21, 2012)

Wow I'm late to the party ._.

I have Maddy fetish  Can I join now


----------



## DarkStriker (Feb 21, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> DarkStriker said:
> 
> 
> > @[member='DarkStriker']
> ...


----------



## Skelletonike (Feb 21, 2012)

DarkStriker said:


> Skelletonike said:
> 
> 
> > DarkStriker said:
> ...


----------



## Black-Ice (Mar 4, 2012)

Well hasn't this thread gone and died


----------



## rastsan (Mar 5, 2012)

Sex after a funeral or in a funeral home... ah yeah... memories... its like an all you can eat buffet... just pick a big multilingual one... slightly bored and or sad/depressed people looking to feel better and the horny stranger that seems familiar.  
oh and the invites to eat or go out and get drunk - on them.  
next to malls - one of the easiest places to hook up.   (I say this above the swingers clubs - as like all bars there is a kind of warm up period where as funeral homes people jump in much quicker)


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Mar 5, 2012)

rastsan said:


> Sex after a funeral or in a funeral home... ah yeah... memories... its like an all you can eat buffet... just pick a big multilingual one... slightly bored and or sad/depressed people looking to feel better and the horny stranger that seems familiar.
> oh and the invites to eat or go out and get drunk - on them.
> next to malls - one of the easiest places to hook up.   (I say this above the swingers clubs - as like all bars there is a kind of warm up period where as funeral homes people jump in much quicker)




Have you been snorting cocaine.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 5, 2012)

Phoenix Goddess said:


> rastsan said:
> 
> 
> > Sex after a funeral or in a funeral home... ah yeah... memories... its like an all you can eat buffet... just pick a big multilingual one... slightly bored and or sad/depressed people looking to feel better and the horny stranger that seems familiar.
> ...


He speaks of the celebration of life in honor of the dead! Or something like that


----------



## rastsan (Mar 5, 2012)

wow... phoenix... no really I am former sexual compulsive... you might find yourself surprised about the people I have had sex with and the places I have had sex. (or how big a toy collection I would like to have).  Normally i would brag here... but I am at one of those break through points where it no longer defines who I am or was as much.  (sigh.. giving up on my quest for an orgasm to match the one that was given to me by a lightning strike 19-ish years ago... )
I didn't really care about the celebration of life in death (when I cruised for sex at funeral homes).  But I was raised to celebrate the persons life at their death as they would not want anyone to be sad at their departure.  

I take it you are not a swinger?  
Does that also mean you wouldn't have sex with someone met at a funeral home?  (if not, why???)


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Mar 5, 2012)

rastsan said:


> wow... phoenix... no really I am former sexual compulsive... you might find yourself surprised about the people I have had sex with and the places I have had sex. (or how big a toy collection I would like to have).  Normally i would brag here... but I am at one of those break through points where it no longer defines who I am or was as much.  (sigh.. giving up on my quest for an orgasm to match the one that was given to me by a lightning strike 19-ish years ago... )
> I didn't really care about the celebration of life in death (when I cruised for sex at funeral homes).  But I was raised to celebrate the persons life at their death as they would not want anyone to be sad at their departure.
> 
> I take it you are not a swinger?
> Does that also mean you wouldn't have sex with someone met at a funeral home?  *(if not, why???)*






Spoiler



Please feel the balls.


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 5, 2012)

Call yourselves perverts?

Fucking amateurs.


----------



## .Chris (Mar 5, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> Call yourselves perverts?
> 
> Fucking amateurs.


lol


----------



## Black-Ice (Mar 5, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> Call yourselves perverts?
> 
> Fucking amateurs.


----------



## Skelletonike (Mar 5, 2012)

It has been revived.


----------



## Black-Ice (Mar 5, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> It has been revived.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 5, 2012)

i miss breasts.... so soft and smooth.


----------



## Black-Ice (Mar 5, 2012)

Narayan said:


> i miss breasts.... so soft and smooth.





Spoiler


----------



## Narayan (Mar 5, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> > i miss breasts.... so soft and smooth.
> ...


brb gotta go eat.


----------



## Vampire Lied (Mar 11, 2012)

Soooo...
I wanna be part of this awesome club.
Does getting excited by the bible black shotgun scene count?
Also constantly tracking down good ecchi/hentai pics to convert to 3D to view on 3ds.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Skelletonike (Mar 17, 2012)

Vampire Lied said:


> Soooo...
> I wanna be part of this awesome club.
> Does getting excited by the bible black shotgun scene count?
> Also constantly tracking down good ecchi/hentai pics to convert to 3D to view on 3ds.


Late reply, but sure, you're welcome to join! >3


I almost let this thread be forgotten. D=


----------



## Vampire Lied (Mar 18, 2012)

Yay! Now my sickness is official and my life complete.   ;D


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 18, 2012)

Narayan said:


> i miss breasts.... so soft and smooth.



What were you saying about Miss Breasts? 

(Yes, that's the title she won)


----------



## Skelletonike (Mar 18, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> > i miss breasts.... so soft and smooth.
> ...


Her face ain't that special tho. =S


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 18, 2012)

Maybe that's why she wasn't named Miss Face.


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 18, 2012)

Why did I earned the title of "pervert" again?


----------



## Narayan (Mar 18, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> Why did I earned the title of "pervert" again?


it was when you talked about having a human sized hello kitty doll.


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 18, 2012)

Narayan said:


> DinohScene said:
> 
> 
> > Why did I earned the title of "pervert" again?
> ...



Ohyeah.


----------



## Black-Ice (Mar 23, 2012)

REVIVAL


----------



## Flame (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## ShakeBunny (Mar 24, 2012)

So, Gentlemen, is this club for the apreciation of the female figure, or some sort of weird cult in which its members gather around a single computer, and drool over pictures of slutty girls?


----------



## Anal John (Mar 25, 2012)

ShakeBunny said:


> So, Gentlemen, is this club for the apreciation of the female figure, or some sort of weird cult in which its members gather around a single computer, and drool over pictures of slutty girls?



The second one.


----------



## rastsan (Mar 25, 2012)

for me its both girls and guys.  oh and the pictures can be artsy.  
Oh ,mostly I post on this thread as I use "pervert" as a word that partially describes me.  

Are you here to look at my sexy pics (of others)?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 25, 2012)

Anal John said:


> ShakeBunny said:
> 
> 
> > So, Gentlemen, is this club for the apreciation of the female figure, or some sort of weird cult in which its members gather around a single computer, and drool over pictures of slutty girls?
> ...


Who the fuck is this guy?


----------



## Anal John (Mar 25, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> Anal John said:
> 
> 
> > ShakeBunny said:
> ...



A pervert.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 25, 2012)

Anal John said:


> Suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > Anal John said:
> ...


More like a sad attempt at humor. From what I remember, the only reason Alan John doesn't have your name was because it was forbidden. So...


----------



## Anal John (Mar 25, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> Anal John said:
> 
> 
> > Suprgamr232 said:
> ...



This is Perverts United. Join or die.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 25, 2012)

Anal John said:


> Suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > Anal John said:
> ...


*sigh*


----------



## Thesolcity (Mar 25, 2012)

Anal John said:


> Suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > Anal John said:
> ...



Oh god wat.


----------



## Anal John (Mar 25, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> Anal John said:
> 
> 
> > Suprgamr232 said:
> ...



*Faps*


----------



## Narayan (Mar 25, 2012)

he died fast.


----------



## Thesolcity (Mar 25, 2012)

So ends the legacy of "Anal John".


----------



## Skelletonike (Mar 25, 2012)

Who the hell was that stupid and rude person dirtying my beautiful and decent thread about perverts! D<
Just noticed it now but man... It's people like those that give a bad name to us decent perverts. =(


----------



## jarejare3 (Mar 26, 2012)

Who was that man that came in this thread?


----------



## Skelletonike (Mar 28, 2012)

Right now I'm more concerned in finding out who were the people that gave low scores to my thread. =(
It used to have a beautiful 4 stars before. T_T


----------



## Narayan (Mar 28, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> Right now I'm more concerned in finding out who were the people that gave low scores to my thread. =(
> It used to have a beautiful 4 stars before. T_T


it should be 5.


----------



## Skelletonike (Mar 28, 2012)

Narayan said:


> Skelletonike said:
> 
> 
> > Right now I'm more concerned in finding out who were the people that gave low scores to my thread. =(
> ...


I know right? D=
Haters gonna hate. =(
*sobs*


----------



## Narayan (Mar 28, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> > Skelletonike said:
> ...


yeah "haters gonna hate"


Spoiler


----------



## Skelletonike (Mar 28, 2012)

Narayan said:


> Skelletonike said:
> 
> 
> > Narayan said:
> ...



What? D=
Are you one of the anti-pervert members that voted 1 star? D=


----------



## Narayan (Mar 28, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> > Skelletonike said:
> ...


who knows. i might have voted 1 star, or i voted 5 and just want to let you think i voted for 1. 

have fun.


----------



## jarejare3 (Mar 28, 2012)

Well guess who voted 5 stars?


----------



## Skelletonike (Mar 28, 2012)

Narayan said:


> Skelletonike said:
> 
> 
> > Narayan said:
> ...



Pfft!!! You shall burn in hell!
Where you'll have members like Alan Jonh and Valwin cuddling with you while you're burning from the flames from hell! D


----------



## RiderLeangle (Mar 28, 2012)

*forgets to check the topic*
*sees not much happened*
I'm disappointed in you guys... At least I've been doing good work for the world of perverts...


Spoiler



(Seriously... go find subdesu-h... I probably can't link it)


----------



## Narayan (Mar 28, 2012)

RiderLeangle said:


> -snip-


reported for advertising


----------



## Jennyfurr (Mar 28, 2012)

I DEMAND TO BE REINSTATED AS THE VICE PRESIDENT.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Mar 28, 2012)

I gave this thread a one star because it's what it deserves.


Lack of perversion on every page. And don't call a silly Hello Kitty obsession "fetish", perverted. It's not. At all.
Neither is some weird humping around dead people thing. That's more creepy than it is perverted.



This thread needs to take a few tips from Densetsu's Bukkake thread. Now that's perverted


----------



## Black-Ice (Mar 28, 2012)

The motivation has died... 
I think it all started when the girls broke away
That was the beginning of the end


----------



## jarejare3 (Mar 28, 2012)

I think this thread needs more of this

http://www.koreainsi...b-mao-asada.jpg


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Mar 28, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> The motivation has died...
> I think it all started when the girls broke away
> That was the beginning of the end



To be fair... we were forced away.
And never wanted to return 

Now we're at the secret base. Where only _true_ perverts are allowed


----------



## Black-Ice (Mar 28, 2012)

Phoenix Goddess said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > The motivation has died...
> ...


Time to go Sherlock Ice 
*runs away to find clues*


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Mar 28, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Time to go Sherlock Ice
> *runs away to find clues*



Sherlock _Ice_?
But won't that make the trail turn cold?


----------



## jarejare3 (Mar 28, 2012)

Phoenix Goddess said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > Time to go Sherlock Ice
> ...


Cold traces works best for ICE!


----------



## Black-Ice (Mar 28, 2012)

jarejare3 said:


> Phoenix Goddess said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...


Im so unique I defy the laws of logic and make my own


----------



## RiderLeangle (Mar 28, 2012)

Spoiler


----------



## Skelletonike (Mar 28, 2012)

Phoenix Goddess said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > The motivation has died...
> ...


You weren't forced away... exangel misunderstood the whole thing and didn't want to reopen the thread.




Jennyfurr said:


> I DEMAND TO BE REINSTATED AS THE VICE PRESIDENT.


Sure, you're now reinstated. =O


----------



## Brian117 (Mar 28, 2012)

I demand to see p1ngpong on that list. He sits back and watches the temp ALL day looking for female members and then starts a PM conversation with them *cough* DinohScene *cough* and tries to be their friend.


----------



## Skelletonike (Mar 28, 2012)

Brian117 said:


> I demand to see p1ngpong on that list. He sits back and watches the temp ALL day looking for female members and then starts a PM conversation with them *cough* DinohScene *cough* and tries to be their friend.


Hum... I think I had added him before... Weird...
I'll add him then. =3


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 28, 2012)

Public relations ey?

Hmmm

Who's up for a night of fun


----------



## Black-Ice (Mar 28, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> Pucblic relations ey?
> 
> Hmmm
> 
> Who's up for a night of fun


I lyk fun


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 28, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> DinohScene said:
> 
> 
> > Pucblic relations ey?
> ...



Where can I pick you up 

I got a pretty large Mazda


----------



## Black-Ice (Mar 28, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > DinohScene said:
> ...


Look outside your window.
Im behind the lampost


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 28, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> DinohScene said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...


----------



## Black-Ice (Mar 28, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > DinohScene said:
> ...


----------



## Narayan (Mar 29, 2012)

RiderLeangle said:


> Spoiler



mine's not that perverted. it was hard choosing an image where i won't get a warn.


Spoiler


----------



## RiderLeangle (Mar 29, 2012)

Those pics aren't dirty at all... You guys just have dirty minds...
Are you going to say this is dirty too?


----------



## Narayan (Mar 29, 2012)

RiderLeangle said:


> Those pics aren't dirty at all... You guys just have dirty minds...
> Are you going to say this is dirty too?


why doesn't it rip? 




RiderLeangle said:


> Those pics aren't dirty at all... You guys just have dirty minds...


i think that's one of the qualifications of being a pervert.

oh and about the pics, facial expressions turn me on. and most of the pics i store are without clothes.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 29, 2012)

i think that's beyond what you can post... or at least remove the upper part of the pic. but the question wouldn't make sense.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Mar 29, 2012)

Brian117 said:


> I demand to see p1ngpong on that list. He sits back and watches the temp ALL day looking for female members and then starts a PM conversation with them *cough* DinohScene *cough* and tries to be their friend.




You know this isn't a thread for real perverts when p1ng isn't one of the first on the list. I mean, come on... he forces people onto his lap gives them a warm place to sit for crying out loud. Emphasis on the crying out loud.
Blasphemy. Blasphemy everywhere.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 29, 2012)

Phoenix Goddess said:


> Emphasis on the crying out loud.



is it "yes moar!"


----------



## Narayan (Mar 30, 2012)

dafuq.


----------



## RiderLeangle (Mar 30, 2012)




----------



## SinHarvest24 (Mar 30, 2012)

Is it wrong that' i'm a bit turned on right now?

EDIT: Errors


----------



## Skelletonike (Mar 30, 2012)

RiderLeangle said:


>


That's an epic fact. =P


----------



## RiderLeangle (Mar 30, 2012)

I love how calm everyone is, it's like "Oh... He's got a new sex slave, must be wednesday" (Of course wednesday is new sex slave day, why do you think they call it "hump day")


----------



## Skelletonike (Mar 30, 2012)

RiderLeangle said:


> I love how calm everyone is, it's like "Oh... He's got a new sex slave, must be wednesday" (Of course wednesday is new sex slave day, why do you think they call it "hump day")


Is that from an anime or a hentai? o.O
I've watched plenty but don't recall ever seeing that.


----------



## RiderLeangle (Mar 30, 2012)

Meh, I just worked on it, it was pretty funny though.

I've got more funny pics from stuff I've worked on but I don't really think I'm allowed to post them...


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Mar 30, 2012)

p1ngpong should be included. He's a huge pervert.


----------



## RiderLeangle (Mar 30, 2012)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 31, 2012)

*ahem* Need I remind you guys what we do and don't allow here?


----------



## RiderLeangle (Mar 31, 2012)

Maybe...


----------



## jarejare3 (Mar 31, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> RiderLeangle said:
> 
> 
> > I love how calm everyone is, it's like "Oh... He's got a new sex slave, must be wednesday" (Of course wednesday is new sex slave day, why do you think they call it "hump day")
> ...


Yume kui: tsurumiku shiki.


----------



## RiderLeangle (Mar 31, 2012)

jarejare3 said:


> Skelletonike said:
> 
> 
> > RiderLeangle said:
> ...


Yes I already linked him to it, the posts got deleted.

You better be using Subdesu-H for it


----------



## jarejare3 (Mar 31, 2012)

RiderLeangle said:


> jarejare3 said:
> 
> 
> > Skelletonike said:
> ...


LOL


----------



## Narayan (Mar 31, 2012)

and now i've magically double-posted....


----------



## RiderLeangle (Mar 31, 2012)

jarejare3 said:


> RiderLeangle said:
> 
> 
> > jarejare3 said:
> ...


What's so funny? I worked on it... And if you ask me that hentai was funny as hell... I just about died laughing for the whole recording studio scene lol


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Apr 26, 2012)

Pervert story time!

So I was at a swimming club and there was a teenage couple in the pool making out. Being the pervert that I am, I pretended to be doing an underwater breast stroke to see if their hips were connected. Guess what?! They were! (of course they still had on swimming trunks/bikinis) but the guys trunks were buldging into the girls bikini bottom- I was still kinda disappointed that the bikini and swimming trunks hadn't come off yet. 


Now if that's not perverted, what is?!


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 26, 2012)

NeoSupaMario said:


> Pervert story time!
> 
> So I was at a swimming club and there was a teenage couple in the pool making out. Being the pervert that I am, I pretended to be doing an underwater breast stroke to see if their hips were connected. Guess what?! They were! (of course they still had on swimming trunks/bikinis) but the guys trunks were buldging into the girls bikini bottom- I was still kinda disappointed that the bikini and swimming trunks hadn't come off yet.
> 
> ...


----------



## Narayan (Apr 26, 2012)

NeoSupaMario said:


> Pervert story time!
> 
> So I was at a swimming club and there was a teenage couple in the pool making out. Being the pervert that I am, I pretended to be doing an underwater breast stroke to see if their hips were connected. Guess what?! They were! (of course they still had on swimming trunks/bikinis) but the guys trunks were buldging into the girls bikini bottom- I was still kinda disappointed that the bikini and swimming trunks hadn't come off yet.
> 
> ...


there's this guy i knew. who goes to an internet cafe early in the morning, around 8am. where he'd choose the pc station where he can see the cashier/attendant or something. but his position is advantageous because even if the attendant is standing, if she's not standing directly behind the screen she can't see what he's doing shoulder below.

isn't it exciting.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 26, 2012)

Am I the only one noticing the connection between Japanese anime and "perverts"?


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 26, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Am I the only one noticing the connection between Japanese anime and "perverts"?


Nope.
I noticed a while ago


----------



## Skelletonike (Apr 26, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Am I the only one noticing the connection between Japanese anime and "perverts"?


Huum...
There's some sort of connection I guess...

Although my hero is this guy:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=igC4bPDp6cU


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 26, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > Am I the only one noticing the connection between Japanese anime and "perverts"?
> ...



Mr Hard Gay is awesome
I fucking


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Apr 26, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > Am I the only one noticing the connection between Japanese anime and "perverts"?
> ...



I'M FUCKING NEVER GOING TO JAPAN. THANKS A FUCKING LOT.


----------



## Skelletonike (Apr 26, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Skelletonike said:
> 
> 
> > Guild McCommunist said:
> ...


Weakling.


----------



## Narayan (Apr 26, 2012)

well for me hard-gay makes me want to go to japan even more! onto the training!


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Apr 26, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Am I the only one noticing the connection between Japanese anime and "perverts"?



I hate cartoons anime, and I'm a pervert.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Apr 27, 2012)

HE BUTTFUCKED A MAN

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o8B2bjkVPVE&feature=related


----------



## Black-Ice (May 8, 2012)

the great...
REVIVAL!!!


----------



## NeoSupaMario (May 9, 2012)

You mean the great...
BUMP!

And someone needs to post a picture of gardevoir in here.


----------



## Black-Ice (May 9, 2012)

NeoSupaMario said:


> You mean the great...
> BUMP!
> 
> And someone needs to post a picture of gardevoir in here.


...
Pokemon?
In a pervert thread?
BLASPHEMY!!!


----------



## NeoSupaMario (May 9, 2012)

this isn't very revealing... It's just a taste of what's out there. Yes, this belongs here in the pervert thread.


----------



## AlanJohn (May 9, 2012)

Why no Alan John


----------



## Black-Ice (May 9, 2012)

AlanJohn said:


> Why no Alan John


Well obviously coz you are AlanJohn not Alan John 



NeoSupaMario said:


> this isn't very revealing... It's just a taste of what's out there. Yes, this belongs here in the pervert thread.


I see...
nothing


----------



## ShinyLatios (May 9, 2012)

Wait, wasn't he analjohn?


----------

